# Advance Leadership Qualification Course



## Jamtorky (2 Jul 2008)

I am taking the ALQ course this fall and I am looking for some information 

How do they work the at home study sessions? Do they have mulriple dates for the same subjects??? ect ect 

thanks


----------



## Dano651 (6 Jul 2008)

Have a look at this page.

http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/alqdl/engraph/home_e.asp.


----------

